# More weird pet store advice



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

When I bought Shiny his 2.5 gallon tank, I was in Petsmart and I had it in my basket with a bunch of new fake plants and basically all the stuff for starting a new tank. So the guy who worked there in the fish section asked me if I'd be buying any live fish, and I said no. So he looked at all my stuff and said, "You're setting up a new tank?" And I said that I have a betta and I'm just getting him a bigger tank and more plants. So he was like, "Oh, nice" and then he says "you know you can put more than one together, right?" So I gave him the benefit of the doubt and I assumed he meant females in a much larger tank. So I said yes, I knew that. And then he said, "like a male and three females. Like that." So I was like, "Um..." because NO not like that.
And that's not even the weirdest thing- he then tells me to go to Lowe's and they sell this tropical plant that's kind of like corn and you put it over the top of the tank and they love to eat it. :shock: I don't like confrontation so I didn't say anything, but that's the weirdest betta advice I've heard yet. Betta's don't and shouldn't eat veggies. I doubt they'd enjoy some weird plant that's kind of like corn. :roll:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...Wow that is some strange advice.  xD What kind of plant did he even mean? I kind of want to look that up for curiosities sake.....I think I'll go do some googleing...

Ugh....will the horrible advice and lack of proper knowledge ever end? 8/ I mean, a male with three females? Thats kind of rather alarming, thinking that hes likely advising people to keep their bettas that way.....thats just such a huge, terrible, tragic disaster just waiting to happen....


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

He said the name of the plant but I don't remember it at all because I was too much like :shock: to remember the specifics of it. lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, I don't blame you, I probably would have been too. xD Thats so WEIRD.....


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I was about to get angry, but the thought of bettas swarming around to eat some weird corn plant cracks me up.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Don't waste your time looking it up.*

Either he mean a corn plant or bamboo plants. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=cor...Q&biw=1280&bih=832&sei=Wa9HULaqH8a30AGVi4CwCA

Lowes & HD sell the bamboo that's typically found in betta vases in the plant section. 

Guy is obviously misinformed and too busy not actually reading the pamphlets they hand out to new employees.


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

if you have a large enough tank with lots of plants you could (depending on personalities) keep a male with at least three females. like i said it depends on what you provide them and their temperments but it works. i owned three females and one male and they lived really peacefully


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

mcneivra said:


> if you have a large enough tank with lots of plants you could (depending on personalities) keep a male with at least three females. like i said it depends on what you provide them and their temperments but it works. i owned three females and one male and they lived really peacefully


i'd never try that, no matter the tank size. they could live peacefully for years, and then all it'd take is an afternoon of stress to tear the whole thing down


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

this is true which is why i wouldn't do it again just because i couldn't ever replicate how they are right now. they're strong after three years which is quite nice though :3


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Why would someone go out of their way to say that? And why would a sales person refer you to a DIFFERENT store to buy something thats bad? What a moron lol


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anybody know what the ideal candidate for a pet-store employee requirements are?

I am kinda curious.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I would guess......



 No arrest record.
 Show up to work on time.
 Do what you're told.
Don't complain
If asked a question & don't know the answer just make something up.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Woooowwww this is just sad. :roll:
Leave it to pet store employees to have a clue!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> i'd never try that, no matter the tank size. they could live peacefully for years, and then all it'd take is an afternoon of stress to tear the whole thing down


I just recently rescued a male, and 2 females that were in the same tank, and it was a 55 gal-- however there was also other species of fish that should not of been housed together, and they hardly had any plants, and no place to hide, but they were fin nipping each other to death practically, when I took them out, they were in a salt treatment for 10 days for regrowth..and one of them, is still regrowing her fins..almost a month later..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> I just recently rescued a male, and 2 females that were in the same tank, and it was a 55 gal-- however there was also other species of fish that should not of been housed together, and they hardly had any plants, and no place to hide, but they were fin nipping each other to death practically, when I took them out, they were in a salt treatment for 10 days for regrowth..and one of them, is still regrowing her fins..almost a month later..


Wow that tank was 55 gallons?? WHAT WERE THEY THINKING? 

" I don't know how to take care of fish, let's go buy a 55 gallon tank!"


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh trust me...they say stranger things about rodents like "You can keep a mouse and a hamster together."  WHAT? I always school people in pet stores though. I feel if I correct them and they know better then THEY CAN SAVE A LIFE. I know a lot about most of the animals they sell at pet stores and have actually turned one of the ladies at my old local petsmart into the rodent expert. ^-^ quite proud of her.

I still think it's scary that people think betta eat plants o.o. I see people who put them in those vases and NEVER feed them or change the water saying "they betta eats the plant and the plant cleans the water." then the fish dies after a month and I wonder why...because it's water was nearly black and it starved to death.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Does anybody know what the ideal candidate for a pet-store employee requirements are?
> 
> I am kinda curious.


Well, I was in Petco, this past weekend, and I was trying to get some information on that kind of thing, how they get their job, and what are the requirements, and one of the employees I was talking to, told me you just need to answer a few questions on an online app..so I said in regards to fish keeping? she said yes, they are basic questions, and mutiple choice..so I asked if the workers have betta knowledge, and she said we learn as we go, and mostly just read some material in the back, that applies to most of the aquatics. "So nothing specific" for Bettas..and it all started with a King who was suffering from SBD..and my daughter brought the cup to her, and said something needs to be done..this fish is suffering..I am thinking of changing my profession..

Here is the Description of job requirements for Aquatic Specialist

* Minimum of one year of experience working with and/or caring for aquatic life,
both freshwater and saltwater is required for this position. Qualified
applicants will possess a high level of knowledge of aquatic life care and a
working knowledge of basic merchandising techniques.

* All current and newly hired Aquatic Specialists will be required to obtain
Certification in one or more animal areas, depending on the store's needs,
within the time periods specified by the Company.

* Must be also be able to demonstrate proficiency in the areas of mathematics
and basic accounting relationships, as well as exhibit exceptional communication
skills.

* Must possess an aptitude for basic animal welfare and sales techniques, as
well as a professional appearance and demeanor.

* Must be able to lift and move merchandise weighting up to 50 lbs.

* Ability and willingness to work a minimum of 20 hours per week and flexibility
in scheduling of work hours including evenings and weekends to meet store needs.

Are you looking for a career that is as unique as you are? PETCO is the place.
Apply today for a rewarding career opportunity, with excellent benefits and
associate discounts. "Animals Always Come First. Our People Make It Happen!"


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

High level of knowledge for aquatic life care is to feed bettas plants and leave them to die in cups full of fesses and ammonia?

Then given my experience in aquariums and college degree i must became a store manager in the least...sigh...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is the first part thought I had that in there..hmm..well some of this is very interesting indeed..and need to bring to the attention of that person who gave you that advice..



The position will also be responsible for the achievement of the stores
budgeted sales goals by driving sales in the aquatic life areas. This will be
accomplished by effectively assisting customers in the proper selection of
aquatic life and merchandise in accordance with their specific needs. This
position will receive day to day direction and coaching from the Companion
Animal Department Manager.

Other responsibilities include:

* Act as primary resource for customers and other store associates *regarding all
aquatic life education and care*.

* Provide quick and courteous service to all PETCO customers by determining
their needs and sharing aquatic life and product knowledge to _suggest the
appropriate merchandise to satisfy the customer_. Effectively employ suggestive
selling techniques to drive sales of aquatic life supplies.* Help educate other
store associates to effectively perform these tasks.
*
* Placing appropriate aquatic life orders and *ensures that all animals are
properly cared for from the time they arrive at the store to the time they go to
their permanent home.*

*This is my Favorite Part..

*** Ensure that all aquatic life in the store is receiving appropriate care. This
includes ensuring that all aquatic life maintenance and hourly animal care
*_*checks are completed as required.
*_
* Placing aquatic life supply and merchandise orders when needed and place them
in the appropriate locations of the store according to established procedures in
order to ensure that the store is well stocked and accurate inventory counts are
maintained.

* Perform routine housekeeping tasks as required to maintain the professional
image and appearance of the aquatic area, to include sweeping/mopping the
floors, dusting, cleaning the tanks, facing the merchandise on the shelves, etc.

* Accurately complete required paperwork in a timely manner within the aquatic
department.

* _Adhere to and promote established safety and loss prevention procedures.
_
* Performs additional duties and projects as required or assigned with or
without regular supervision.

Education/Requirements:

* A high school diploma or GED is required.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Jupiter said:


> I was about to get angry, but the thought of bettas swarming around to eat some weird corn plant cracks me up.


Ha ha ha .. me too! just the word "corn" in this situation is making me laugh. I know there are a lot of artists here, we should draw what we think that looks like. Bettas just swimming happily around eating corn. 

You should have asked him if they need tiny versions of those corn-on-the-corb "handles" to eat their corn?

Also .. someone please go to Lowe's and ask for the "corn plant that fish eat". Pleaaaase .. . .


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

mursey said:


> Ha ha ha .. me too! just the word "corn" in this situation is making me laugh. I know there are a lot of artists here, we should draw what we think that looks like. Bettas just swimming happily around eating corn.
> 
> You should have asked him if they need tiny versions of those corn-on-the-corb "handles" to eat their corn?
> 
> Also .. someone please go to Lowe's and ask for the "corn plant that fish eat". Pleaaaase .. . .


now you've got me wanting to draw a ******* betta picnic..."ahh jes' know mah sa-uh-meez fightin' feesh jes' gon' LUUURVE dem corns on the cob! WHEEE DOGGIE!"


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

mursey said:


> Ha ha ha .. me too! just the word "corn" in this situation is making me laugh. I know there are a lot of artists here, we should draw what we think that looks like. Bettas just swimming happily around eating corn.
> 
> You should have asked him if they need tiny versions of those corn-on-the-corb "handles" to eat their corn?
> 
> Also .. someone please go to Lowe's and ask for the "corn plant that fish eat". Pleaaaase .. . .


Omg I'm do drawing this, I'm not a very good artist but I'm gonna try


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

hahaha this picture sounds hilarious. i can't wait til you post it!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Here it is! Sorry ipod cameras suck and its dark here so I cant use natural lighting. xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The eyes! _They're looking into my SOUL..._ 
It's... Awesome! ^^' Where's the anal fin? And creative that you used ventrals for hands!  The bowl is so small...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> The eyes! _They're looking into my SOUL..._
> It's... Awesome! ^^' Where's the anal fin? And creative that you used ventrals for hands!  The bowl is so small...


OMG FAIL. I totally forgot.

oh well too late now.
My ocd is kicking in but i cant fix it x_x


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

hahaha i LOVE this picture!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What's OCD? Like, you want something in complete order your way? "Obsessive Compulsive Disorder"...? It's fine, I suck at caudels.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> What's OCD? Like, you want something in complete order your way? "Obsessive Compulsive Disorder"...? It's fine, I suck at caudels.


Ahaha yes I have some quirks :roll:
Ehhh... :-(


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

you could fix it by just drawing a line by the back of the belly to make it look like the fin is laying closer to the belly


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, there's no problem with that. I mean, I still have my pillow since I was a baby! (It's those hot dog shaped ones)


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Wow that is a cool looking corn eating betta. It looks like a Simpsons interpretation. 

That would make a great picture to hang up in the bathroom. When people wash their hands in your sink they'll be like, "WTH is that? Is that a corn eating fish?"


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

^^ ahahhahahaha


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

teeneythebetta said:


> Here it is! Sorry ipod cameras suck and its dark here so I cant use natural lighting. xD


:rofl:

LOL it's perfect!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I want to make a T-shirt with that and go to a petstore.


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

hahha i'd love to see the reactions you'd get ^^


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

With the stupidity that seems to surround me, most people will start feeding betta corn...

BTW that betta on your avatar is splendid! I have never seen this fin type up close!


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

thank you!! the breeder took that picture but he arrives today in the mail  i got a fancy plakat as well


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

You all might be to young to know it but theres a song that goes...Jimmy cracked corn and I dont care. So I have changed it to...My betta eats corn and I dont care...lolololol Teeney your picture is priceless I love it lol !


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> You all might be to young to know it but theres a song that goes...Jimmy cracked corn and I dont care. So I have changed it to...My betta eats corn and I dont care...lolololol Teeney your picture is priceless I love it lol !


Oh yeah I heard that before!
I'm embarrassed to admit it but I heard it from my mom singing it. :shock: 
:lol:


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

haha i've heard that too also..a long time ago though


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> He said the name of the plant but I don't remember it at all because I was too much like :shock: to remember the specifics of it. lol


Awww! I wanted to grow mutant corn! And have a whole colony of males and females living together, in peace, enjoying strange alien corn plants. 

Sounds like a wonderful world this man lives in. Wonder what he took? lol


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sceven said:


> Sounds like a wonderful world this man lives in. Wonder what he took? lol


I can name a couple of things he might have took. They grow on plants too ;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> I can name a couple of things he might have took. They grow on plants too ;-)


:rofl:
He must have mistook it for a corn plant... And wanted the bettas to feel joy too xD


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> :rofl:
> He must have mistook it for a corn plant... And wanted the bettas to feel joy too xD


Heh...


----------

